# New dart frog described



## elmoisfive

http://www.livescience.com/animals/0708 ... _frog.html


----------



## kyle1745

Thanks for sharing, always interesting how they just keep finding more. 

Looks like a bassleri, but from the article is a bit smaller.


----------



## Alex007

Maybe one day it will be part of our own collection


----------



## Roadrunner

Leads to the thought that all the bicolor morphs and terribilis morphs may be small segment populations indiginous to small 20 hectare populations, not unlike the bassleri.


----------



## omiga13

*hei look this , look like a new pumilio morph for me!*

http://news.aol.com/story/ar/_a/poisono ... 0000000001


----------



## adiosamigo

*new poison dart frog species found in Colombia*

Supata, Columbia (Aug. 28) - A poisonous frog has been discovered by scientists in a remote mountainous region of Colombia. 


Photo Gallery: New Discoveries

Conservation Leadership Programme / LiveScience.com The newly discovered "golden frog" of Supata, Colombia, belongs to a group called poison dart frogs, which have toxins embedded in their skin. The creature is one of several recent discoveries of new species.
1 of 10 
The frog, which measures 0.8 inches in length and has yellowish skin, was named the "golden frog of Supatá." 

The scientists who discovered the tiny frog saw that it was similar to several other common species in the area. However, further review by experts at Conservation International, a nonprofit group aimed at protecting Earth's biodiversity, showed that the golden frog of Supatá is unique and found only within a 20-hectare area in Colombia's Cundinamarca region. 

Colombia is one of the world's richest countries in terms of amphibian diversity, with more than 583 species. 

Because the frog is only found in such a small area, very little is known about it. So far, scientists say it belongs to a group called poison dart frogs, known for toxins sequestered in their skin. 

Study leader Oswaldo Cortes, a graduate student at La Universidad Distrital in Colombia, says the discovery highlights how little is known about the biodiversity of Earth and how many species are left undiscovered. 
.


----------



## KeroKero

No, definatley looks more like a phyllobates than a bassleri. Pattern is reminscent, but the body is more phyllobates like... which makes sense considering where it's from.


Alex007 - considering the limited range and smuggling issues with other Colombian frogs... unless they are somehow responsibly introduced to the hobby, I hope I never see them here. It could be signing a death sentence to the population... tho I'm sure there are smugglers already looking for them.


----------



## KeroKero

Posted in Science and Conservation as well...

New dart frog described


----------



## 4thecrue

*re*

I was going to post this as well but you guys beat me to it. Pretty cool looking frog I thought.

Damon


----------



## ETwomey

Looks to me like a yellow D. bombetes. Even has the pale spots on the side. These guys are pretty brazen making such a big hubbub, seeing as how the description hasn't even come out yet...anyone could go find and describe this frog now. 

-Evan


----------



## naja_naja

thats sweet looking did you see that new purple atelopus species if you click the arrows beneath the pic that thing is amazing


----------



## flyingkip

That's no pumilio morph. His not a pumilio like shape and it's found in Colombia not in panama.

It looks like he has the body of an O. sp. Arboreus with a yellow head; But I think it's a completely different specie from the Ranatomeya-group (or something like that) or the Oophaga group.

Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## naja_naja

http://news.aol.com/story/ar/_a/poisono ... 0000000001



now below that pic if you hit the arrow on the right five times it shows a picture of a new awesome purpley atelopus species


----------



## KeroKero

Old news and probably not a new species


----------



## naja_naja

KeroKero said:


> Old news and probably not a new species



oh and here i thought i found something interesting but either way that thing is awesome and ive been trying to do research on astelopus but i can hardly find a damn thing


----------



## glitch

kyle1745 said:


> how they just keep finding more.


just keep turning over logs n stuff.

 

seriously, what a beautiful creature...


----------



## sbreland

Probably not a pumilio, but with no other info than provided who knows. I would suspect an eggfeeder as Thomas suggested due to the propensity for that region to harbor eggfeeders, but we may not know for awhile. At any rate, get used to loving the pic as you aren't likely to see these in the hobby anytime in the near future if ever due to the fact that they come from Colombia. Pretty frog though...


----------



## KeroKero

Already posted and commented on... here.


----------



## omiga13

hei relax, i know isnt a pumilio, its look like for me.. anyway yeah looks really cool and the purple arlequin its sweet!


----------



## rozdaboff

Merged the three threads into one


----------



## nburns

It is a very interesting looking frog. The spots on legs definately add a lot of character to it.


----------



## valledelcauca

I think its a yellow D.Virolinensis

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## Onagro

Thanks for posting this! Nice frog. Any word its classification yet?


----------



## KeroKero

Well... that's part of the debate. Much like the "new suriname atelopus" that popped up a few months ago, seems a big deal was made about a new frog beofre papers were out to support it. It also doesn't help that these frogs could very well be population variations of already described (but not particularly well known) species. It will take months to years before we really have a clue what's going on with this population, and that probably won't be as widely published as this new frog :roll:


----------



## Afemoralis

Well, yes and no.

Evan's right in saying that they could get scooped on the description, which would be a shame, but at the same time getting a "new" frog in the news could be a publicity/funding injection much needed for conserving the area.

I've got no information on this specific case, but frog conservationists in the direct path of Chytrid should be using ALL the tools at their disposal. If a flashy "new frog" gets something done, go for the media flash. The science will take it's time and get sorted out eventually. If the population/species is still around by that point.

-Afemoralis


----------



## germanfrogman

Hello,

please look and compare here:

http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/engl/rani-spec4.htm

http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/engl/viro.htm


Best regards
André Schreiber
http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de


----------



## Guest

Looks almost spot on, Andre.

Does anyone even check these things before they release it to the press anymore?


----------



## Manuran

I haven't been following all the taxonomic changes, but seems to me the guesses of a relative to bombetes and virolinensis are spot on. This new species does definitely have a "Minyobates" look to it. And Colombia is where this minutus group is the most numerous. Have you folks seen the pictures of the Colombian D. dorisswansoni and D. daleswansoni in zootaxa, what beautiful frogs. Both of these seem close to the minutus group too. Although the paper mentions that they might have enough differences to elevate them to a new genus.


----------



## OneTwentySix

What are the odds that smugglers will find this frog? In other words, how long do we have before it goes extinct (if it's its own species).


----------



## ColombianFrogger

Ok, this frog is undescribed, and its from the formerly minutus group, closely related to opisthomelas and virolinensis. Is the second frog of this group found in the cordillera oriental of Colombia. Is not a Phyllobates or egg feeder.


----------



## Julio

there will be many more frogs to discovered coming out of colombia in the next few years as there is still al ot of land to explore as moe access is being granted to drug lords land.


----------



## Catfur

Julio said:


> there will be many more frogs to discovered coming out of colombia in the next few years as there is still al ot of land to explore as moe access is being granted to drug lords land.


I don't understand this. Are drug lords granting scientists access to their land (as opposed to the usual FARC SOP of kidnapping anybody worth a ransom)? Or is the government gaining control of the territory and making it safe for scientists?


----------



## Julio

is aactually a little bit of both, the government provides some protection to a certain extend, but there are still places the government will not go in with you. But from what i here scientists have been able to talk to the drug lords and let them know they are not there to take their drugs and just doing scientific research and most of the time access is granted.


----------



## uncle tom

Now this specie is described as Ranitomeya tolimense sp nov. 
http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2007f/z01638p068f.pdf
Greetings from Germany
Uncle Tom
http://www.dendrobase.de


----------



## Shockfrog

Anybody got the complete pdf? I'd love to have it.


----------



## ranitomeyasupata

*It's a mistake*

Hi...I am a scientist that discovered the new species of dart poison frog named "The golden poison frog of Supata".
I can see that there are a confusion between this species and the new discovered in Tolima (Colombian)...
This two species (_Ranitomeya tolimense_ and _the golden poison frog of Supata_-no named still) are very diferent because they show different colour patterns and are allopatric species...
I believe that this confusion cames from the webside _Database_, where a picture of the golden poison frog of Supatá is showed with the name of _Ranitomeya tolimense_, but they are very different.
Actually, me team and me are doing the paper where the description of the golden poison frog of supatá will be published. Furthermore we are doing ecologist and distribution studies of this species.
I hope that your doubts had been resolved and that you understand that this two species *aren't the same*...
Best wishes


----------



## ETwomey

Nobody has been able to get the full text yet? I've emailed the author and put in a request at the library but no luck yet.

I found this online:
http://www.falan-tolima.gov.co/presenta ... --&x=10270

I am assuming that the new species is the second from the top in the left column, since R. dorisswansonae is just below it, a species with which it apparently occurs sympatrically.

-Evan


----------



## biochaves

*PDF Ranitomeya tolimense*

The interested in the complete pdf file of the description of this species please to send me a private message with their email, I will send them.

Good luck


----------

